# ~what Dont you like about your A3?~



## 53 willys (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm looking at getting into a A3 TDI and while I know there is not a ton of TDI's out there yet/on the board..I'm wondering if there is anything you just found really disapointing about you A3 TDI or gas..any weird problems or issues from you guys who have had them for a while?
please be honest..I know there are always some things when you get a car that kinda tick you off after the fact








this would be my 1st Audi and i'm thinking about factory ordering an 2011 tdi..titanium package with all the works....just wanna be aware of any unforseen issues..I have serached the boards and found some info but thought you all might post how your liking yours and how they are holding up.?? 
thanks for any info you got


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

My 06 has 68k miles on it. I don't have any major complaints. The only problem I've had in the last 2 yrs is I had a slow coolant leak from a plastic flange. 
Compared to my wifes GLi.... I don't know why the A3 doesn't have the wide spray window washer nozzles compared to the single stream the A3 has AND the GLi has the twist sunroof open switch and the A3 has the push button hold it till its all the way open version.


----------



## Ag A3 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

two pet peeves for me are:
I have the 'open sky' option and my hair brushes against the headliner when I have the seat reclining angle adjusted the way I like (seat is as low as it can go). I'm just under 6' and don't sport a "flock of seaguls" 'do. Was not an issue with my '02 GTI with a sunroof.
The Bose stereo auto-adjusts the volume according to the noise level in the cabin...drives me insane and there's no option to turn it off. If there's a VAG-COM solution let me know please!
Really like the car overall and am happy with it. The only major issue I had was the DSG flash of death experience in a sketchy situation. But it has not re-occurred since they fixed 5k miles ago.


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (Ag A3)*

I've got a '09 Jetta Sportwagen TDI, and there have been concerns over fuel contamination leading to $8K repair bills (www.tdiforums.com is a good place to research). The DSG on the '09's also got an extension to 100K miles due to a recall. Knock on wood we haven't had any issues with ours in 26K miles.
I'll let others chime in on A3 specific issues. I find mine a bit small for a family of 4.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53 willys* »_what Dont you like about your A3?

the interior for the a3 is a bit 'low rent' in my opinion for an audi. the s-line package definitely kicks it up a notch and so do aluminum pedals. i am not sold on the silver roof liner vs the black roofliners i am used to or even suede roof liners. the bose 'sound system' could be better however it is acceptable and better than some other cars, and lastly the car overall is too quiet. the exhaust note could be louder but a simple exhaust upgrade will solve that, no folding mirrors and auto-tilt, along with missing auto-dimming mirrors. outside of these minor things i really have no complaints with the car and am pretty satisfied with it for what it is. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
no folding mirrors 


Power folding mirrors?


----------



## 53 willys (Aug 2, 2008)

great info guys thanks for sharing your thoughts!!

I did test drive one this last week it was a real nice ride...but I too have a family of 4 and I kinda felt a bit tight in there...and I too felt the roof was a bit low (im 6'2")
keep the info coming plese


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

the car has one the best designed exterior and interior of its class
and is very well balance


----------



## 53 willys (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_the car has one the best designed exterior and interior of its class
and is very well balance


thats really the main reason I like the A3







...it looks amazing!! in and out!

I have thought the TDI sport wagen would fit my family better....but it dont look as pimp as the a3...I do like the 2009 sportwagen..but the 2010's look kinda wierd with the solid front bumper


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

the biggest beefs I have all come back to cheap, and fragile plastic. Bad plastic is the common denominator.
If it's plastic, it will snap, break, or come loose. This isn't plastic in general, rather the plastic that Audi chooses, and that plastic includes vinyl. 
Dynamically; the way the car drives, handles, brakes, etc. is more than a slight step above its competition.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

The number of times, and the amount of time it has spent in the shop for repairs.







I'm starting my fifth week of driving a loaner.


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

My 2007 A3 TDI was a dream.
Changed the software and had even better mileage and better performance. TDI + DSG for the win! (Ignoring the issues on the TT's TDI)
Put it this way...my 2008 TT totally rocks my work....but there are still days when I look longingly on the lines and driving experience of an A3 TDI. Would I trade it? No!







But an A3 TDI is awesome!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I just want more power out from my Phantom Black A3.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (xnox202)*

Love the power and sound of the VR6, want the mileage of the TDI . . .


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

Overall it is a great car. There are some minor issues, such as the interior plastic in a few situations. A lot of people have developed a rattle in the armrest. Also, the armrest placement vs. the handbrake is not well thought out (the handbrake hits the armrest in the lowest two positions). Otherwise the interior is nice.
The headroom is plenty if you don't have OpenSky. I'm 6'3" and I have room to spare.
Be prepared to go through tires pretty quickly. You can expect to get 20k-25k out of pretty much any tires you put on it.
Overall though I am very happy with the car and after three years I am not bored with it in the least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

three issues
1) stock height is ridic even on the sport suspension
2) wish my seat went lower
3) pedals are awful for performance driving


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

Have had mine brand new since February of this year and am upset that it is still stock. No problems so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (xnox202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xnox202* »_I just want more power out from my Phantom Black A3.

do you have a ECU upgrade like APR or GIAC ?
this is the best upgrade to make some good power numbers


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_
do you have a ECU upgrade like APR or GIAC ?
this is the best upgrade to make some good power numbers

Yeap, I haven't got them yet. Well, there's two dealers here (APR/GIAC) and both of them are costly in my country (USD $1.2k), so I don't think I'm doing it any time soon. I'm getting a downpipe first so that'll later goes along with the remap.
Not bothered to have the APR Trial too, cause I think if it's remapped, it gotta stay remapped.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

No default startup volume control on the stereo. ( Navi w/Bose)


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

1) driver seating is build for 5'8" and under. I'm 5'10" and find the opensky roof is too low. Steering column doesn't extend far enough or the pedals are too close to seat.
2) lack of heads up display on any trim, and basic features like auto-dimming rear view mirrors require premium trim.
3) DSG's vinyl+aluminum shifter doesn't feel as good as my old GTP's all leather wrapped auto-shifter.
4) toooooo fun to drive... well that isn't a problem except for the extra cost. And at 20-28mpg I can't complain.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (trucaliber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trucaliber* »_1) driver seating is build for 5'8" and under. I'm 5'10" and find the opensky roof is too low. Steering column doesn't extend far enough or the pedals are too close to seat.
.

word. 
and the sport seats are garbage.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (53 willys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_Power folding mirrors?

yes, where you just hit a button or flip the switch like i had on previous cars.

_Quote, originally posted by *53 willys* »_I did test drive one this last week it was a real nice ride...but I too have a family of 4 and I kinda felt a bit tight in there...and I too felt the roof was a bit low (im 6'2")

I am tall as well, i dont have any issues when i adjust the seat properly, but if you share the car with your wife no memory seats is a PITA, and if you have a family of 4 and are contemplating a new A3 i would just go for a B8 A4 Avant.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

they have power folding mirror option in europe.
also parking aid...sigh US sucks


----------



## icegrill (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't like how hard it is to find an A3 without the open sky package. I was very lucky to find mine with sport package and no skyroof. Only other minor gripe is the lack of hids without the premium package.  


_Modified by icegrill at 11:28 AM 5/3/2010_


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

My only problem is the armrest and handbrake interference when the armrest is in the lowest position.


----------



## 53 willys (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PatientlyWaiting)*

I like the looks of the A4 for sure!! but I really want a diesel and most likely cant wait for the tdi a4..then to top it off the a4 is starting to get a bit outta my price range...

lol i did notice the when I test drove and parked it that the ebrake hits the arm rest...thought that was a bit odd..lol

thanks for posting your thoughts all...keep them coming


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

We are also set eyes on an A3 TDI. My wife test drove one 2 weeks ago. I testdrove a Jetta (similar engine) a while ago and was very impressed with the power (note that I drive a 3.6L VR6). The TDI will be my wife's daily commute car into DC. We will be ready to buy in July/August. Let me know how it goes with you. Oh yes, I want Premium Plus - must have the xenon headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

"Really disappointing" ? Hmmmm.
Of the things above, I'll second the parking break vs armrest. And a couple rattles that could have been avoided with better design. But neither are 'really disappointing'.
Now, smaller annoyances which I might consider avoiding more carefully in the future. Driving position ergonomics - I'm not a fan of the center console bar which hits my leg. I think the spring/shock choices were less than perfect as supplied stock. While I'm generally impressed with the A3's fit & finish (it's better than my GF's New Beetle), I got the rear-side airbags, and there's a piece of plastic that just won't stay properly secured back there.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_they have power folding mirror option in europe.
also parking aid...sigh US sucks

yep, but unfortunately they dont here... just like the s3... or rs4 avant either of which would already be in my garage. 

_Quote, originally posted by *PatientlyWaiting* »_My only problem is the armrest and handbrake interference when the armrest is in the lowest position. 

yes that is another thing, the armrest reset feature... it has always been a latch in to release it lower now you have to go all the way up then down again... pretty dumb imo.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
yep, but unfortunately they dont here... just like the s3... or rs4 avant either of which would already be in my garage. 

saw 2 09 S3 sportbacks in taiwan. Damn soo sexy
too bad they cost ~70K usd


----------



## cmacdonald (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (KnockKnock)*

Hmm, going to actually think to come up with a few.
1) no choice of metric conversion mpg in trip computer
2) no good place to keep my sunglasses
3) would like a 7th gear for highway driving
4) 

I really reached on those


----------



## Thornballz (Mar 22, 2010)

My only real complaint is the terrible ipod dock on my 08. I would love to have the new system instead. 
Also, coming from an R32, the brakes on this A3 positively suck. 
Other than that I am pretty happy.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_saw 2 09 S3 sportbacks in taiwan. Damn soo sexy
too bad they cost ~70K usd

that is if you do a straight currency conversion. i am sure it would be adjusted for USDM because i cant think of one person who would spend 70k on an s3.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
that is if you do a straight currency conversion. i am sure it would be adjusted for USDM because i cant think of one person who would spend 70k on an s3.


My cousin paid ~$100k for a E350 in taiwan in 06.
some guy who just bought a viper went to the gtg we had. paid ~$320 for it. Paid more tax on the car than the car itself.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

isolated incidents... AOA isnt making money off a 70k s3 in the US. outside of it cannabilizing market share of the mk6 Golf R (whatever the r32 replacement is labeled in '12) and the tt-s/rs, and the rs5, b8 s4 etc etc etc. they had problems selling the 3.2q because of the pricepoint according to them that is why they discontinued it.


----------



## karmic (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

Resale value.


----------



## cmacdonald (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (karmic)*

Never buy new. 
As crazy as it sounds mine was 56k in Canada. Got it 2 years old with the extended 2 year warranty, audicare for 33k. And 25k kms.


----------



## IBISDADDY (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: (AllThingsGhetto)*

AllThings Ghetto.... LMAO...my life story


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (cpufixer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpufixer1* »_No default startup volume control on the stereo. ( Navi w/Bose) 

which firmware is your rns-e on?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (icegrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icegrill* »_I don't like how hard it is to find an A3 without the open sky package. I was very lucky to find mine with sport package and no skyroof. Only other minor gripe is the lack of hids without the premium package.

I can attest to the same thing. In 2006, even most of the base model A3s came with Open Sky. Finding a Sport Package or a Premium Package A3 without Open Sky was even harder.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

1. Cracks in vinyl bolsters of sport seats.
2. Arm rest interference with hand brake is a minor one. Other then that its been good. Can't complain.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (cmacdonald)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmacdonald* »_Never buy new. 
As crazy as it sounds mine was 56k in Canada. Got it 2 years old with the extended 2 year warranty, audicare for 33k. And 25k kms.


True.
OR
Buy new and keep it till it falls apart.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

even if you bought CPO and kept it until it falls apart it would still cost you less overall and you would have a longer warranty and itw would actually be useful... (theoretically speaking more issues would occur as it got older than when it was right off the showroom floor so the extended warranty would be worthwhile)


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (cmacdonald)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmacdonald* »_Hmm, going to actually think to come up with a few.
1) no choice of metric conversion mpg in trip computer


You should be able to change it in the trip computer, definitely possible with Vag-com.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

I did think of one more minor gripe. I don't know how hot it gets in Utah, but on some days I feel like the AC is underpowered for Florida heat. Today I was out running around and it was 95-100 deg. F the whole time. I had the AC cranked up to max and still ended up with the awful damp spot on my back. I'm the type of guy that rarely ever uses the AC, I'll rock windows down pretty much until it hits 90 degrees, but when I do actually need it I think it could be better.
And after seeing some other posts, I do have to reiterate that I think the car is plenty comfortable for tall people _if you don't have OpenSky._ I did test drive a car with OpenSky and didn't have a problem, but without I have headroom to spare. I also have no issues with the reach to the pedals or the steering column adjustments. I am taller than average at 6'3", but my dad who is 6'8" has driven the car and while he was a bit more cramped, he did make a point of saying that he was surprised by the amount of room (coming from a guy who only drives trucks!)


----------



## 53 willys (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (JaxACR)*

it's true most these items listed are pretty much minor..it is nice to read about owners who have to really think about the things they dont like/bother them


----------



## 53 willys (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barklesswonders* »_The number of times, and the amount of time it has spent in the shop for repairs.







I'm starting my fifth week of driving a loaner.


care to share whats been going on with your car?
thanks


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (53 willys)*

Doesn't Anyone else thing the cup holder situation is insanely stupid??? I remember my MKV GTI PKG 2 had plenty....this car doesnt and the ones that it does have are crap. The visors do not slide either. That annoys me. 
Other than that it is awesome. We have had one issue. The Navigation unit wasnt talking to the car which oddly caused a complete intermittent failure of the power assist steering. No biggie...they put me in a Q5 for the week. (Damn them...we have one on order now to replace my allroad)


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: ~what Dont you like about your A3?~ (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_I did think of one more minor gripe. I don't know how hot it gets in Utah, but on some days I feel like the AC is underpowered for Florida heat. Today I was out running around and it was 95-100 deg. F the whole time. I had the AC cranked up to max and still ended up with the awful damp spot on my back. 

That may be more a function of the leather portion of the seats being covered with an impervious vinyl coating, preventing breathability. So that's another gripe.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (cmacdonald)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmacdonald* »_Never buy new. 
As crazy as it sounds mine was 56k in Canada. Got it 2 years old with the extended 2 year warranty, audicare for 33k. And 25k kms.


you can buy new and get the best of both worlds
The sticker on mine was 50 500$ and i negociated it to 40 500$ in august of '09. Not a demo either, it jhad 13kms on it.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

- it takes forever to cool if park under direct sun light (open sky + weak A/C)
- the leatherette seat bolsters will crack
- interior aluminum trim that scratches way too easily


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a3lad)*

How easy the paint chips on the front bump







Definitely disappointed with this.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (53 willys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53 willys* »_
care to share whats been going on with your car?
thanks









This time I'm told it's the mechatronic unit in the DSG. The first one the dealer received was "bad" so now we are waiting for the second one.
The car has 75k on it and no mods. So far:
Mechanism that allows the seat (driver) to slide fell apart and was replaced
Driver's seat belt buckle stop commincating to the car's safety system and was replaced.
A/C compressor blew up - with "smoke"
Trip to fix the window washer fluid supply line pinched when the A/C compressor was replaced.
PCV valve replaced
Open sky clip replaced
Cracking seat bolsters; seat covers replaced
Trip one to fix the seat screwed up by replacing the seat cover
Trip two to fix the seat screwed up by replacing the seat cover
Passenger window controller replaced
Trip to replace the aluminum trim piece scratched by replacing the passenger window controller
One random misfire
Sporadiac loss of power while under acceleration is still undiagnosed (Cam follower is fine)
This is my second A3. The first one was bought back under the lemon law. (Constant misfiring)
I like the way the car drives and handles but the number of repairs has been excessive.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an appointment tomorrow for the first problem on my 08. Open sky clips need replaced. Not a big deal, but I have 26K on mine and bought it when it had 19K.
Pros:
Love the car, with a chip the power is perfect.
I'm 5'7" so I fit in it perfect. Sline seats are gorgeous and opposed to others I find them comfortable.
Styling inside and out is gorgeous
Gas mileasge is nice, mid to high 20's
the overall "feel" of the car is perfect
Only cons I have are nitpicky things:
no homelink
only fwd with manual
sport ride height
no lsd

overall what a great car.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*

I'm tired of people asking me how I got my s3 in the country







Of course, I'm to blame!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I have no complaints. I am on my second A3, the first got totaled. Audi did not consult me when they built the car, so some of the ergonomic items above don't bother me. I have never had zero problems with a car, except for my 87 Golf that I should have keep longer than 3 years, so I do not expect to be trouble free. My first A3 had two ESP modules, an Airbag wiring harness, Radiator, 2 Batteries replaced, mostly under warranty. My second A3, no problems. I actually think my new A3 is built better than the first. Good Luck


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

I live in Utah and with the states ever changing weather I find the A3 works very well! its good in the snow and great in the summer! I love my A3! The only things I have problems with are the hand brake issue and the seats! also six speed quattro would be nice


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

Cracking "leather" seat bolsters. The retarded hand break/ arm rest design, arm rest clip broke, wind noise from the sun roof, I was surprised to see that my A3 had less options like heated rear mirrors than my 2001 Golf. 

Other than that, I love the car. Drives great, and always fun. Beware of traffic tickets.


----------



## aquaanox (May 3, 2010)

i love the a3.. only one gripe - annoying rattle from 1500-3000 rpm or so.. too many posts about it, no solution yet from Audi.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

GT1373A said:


> The retarded hand break/ arm rest design,


what kidney grills are to bmw this 'retarded' design is to audi.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

FreeGolf said:


> what kidney grills are to bmw this 'retarded' design is to audi.


Sorry but I have to call you out....you've never owned a BMW.

And how can I say that without sounding like a snobbish uber-BMW-fanboi? Don't get me wrong, BMW isn't everything, and people rightly can throw stones at the company for bowing to yuppie commercialized "must have" because of the "it" factor. 

That said, I'd buy another E46/E90 before I bought another A3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_3_Series#E90.2FE91.2FE92.2FE93.2C_Fifth_generation.2C_2006-present

The A3 is the top of an economy car platform (as good as that is...have you driven a civic or sentra lately? The V.W. is light years ahead). The E90 starting with the 328i (a market place price point rival to the A4/A3) simply heads for the clouds topping out with the M3.

Seriously, please don't read this reply and dismiss it as a BMW-fanboi reply. If you've never driven a BMW 3 series, do yourself a favor and at least drive one and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

call who out? i have owned bmw, i had a bmw m5 (w/ dinan lwfw, dinan clutch, dinan tune, dinan short shifter, rsb, exhaust, bbs lm, bilstein pss9, etc.). every audi i have owned has had this armrest ebrake design. maybe you misunderstood, what i was implying was that as common as kidney grille is to bmw this design is to audi. before you go 'calling' ppl out, know what you're talking about or whom you're speaking with.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

FreeGolf said:


> maybe you misunderstood, what i was implying was that as common as kidney grille is to bmw this design is to audi. before you go 'calling' ppl out, know what you're talking about or whom you're speaking with.


I did misunderstand, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no worries. my apologies for not being clear and concise.


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

Bezor said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *cmacdonald* »_Never buy new.
> As crazy as it sounds mine was 56k in Canada. Got it 2 years old with the extended 2 year warranty, audicare for 33k. And 25k kms.
> 
> 
> ...


Same boat, $55k 2009 2.0T Quattro, I will let my wife drive this till its done.....:laugh:


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*10 Months, 14k miles, mostly good.*

I bought my '09 FWD 2.0T DSG in August of '09. I've got about 14,xxx miles on it now. In general, I'm happy with the car. It's fun to drive and gets great gas mileage. 

But I do have a few annoyances. By far, the #1 complaint I have is the turbo/wastegate rattle from 1,500-3,000 RPM. As chronicled here, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4098548-weird-sound-question-09-gti . I (stupidly) missed the noise on the test drive but have otherwise heard it every day since day 3 of ownership. I would NOT have purchased the car had I heard this on the test drive. I've complained to the dealer at every opportunity and they've gone from denying the noise exists to saying "it's normal".  When I ultimately trade my A3 in for something else, I will be VERY happy to drive something that doesn't rattle like a tin-can full of nuts when taking off from every stop. It is possible that my A3 will be both my first and last VAG product because of this. None of the other turbocharged cars I've owned (subarus, Saabs) made noises like this, and neither did the 2.0L turbocharged/direct-injected Pontiac Solstice GXP that I owned. AFAIK, this just affects the 2.0TFSI engine, so TDI's should NOT be affected. 

Other than that, my annoyances are nit-picky things that do not bother me on an ongoing basis. 

1. When I bought the car, I liked that the DSG told me what gear it was in at all times. A few months later, the DSG recall/software changed the display and took the indicator away (except when in manual mode). It annoys me. The service manager just shrugs and says, "sorry", when I complained. Audi giveth, Audi taketh. :banghead: 

2. The afore-mentioned ergonomic relationship between the parking brake and the armrest. I usually keep the armrest elevated a bit, so my brake doesn't normally hit the rest. It is a curious design oversight from a company that frequently garners high-priase for their interiors. 

3. Sirius radio quality isn't very good. Very compressed sounding. Before you say, "all sat radio sounds like that," I've owned other cars with built-in XM and I've owned standalone XM and Sirius receivers. I know what satellite radio sounds like. The Sirius in my A3 is the most compressed & poor sounding satellite radio I've ever heard. Maybe that's just what built-in Siruis sounds like, but it's pretty bad. And it's not the stereo or speakers, as it sounds great with normal radio, CD's, or via Aux-In sources. 

4. Stereo can't handle AAC CD's. It'll do MP3's, but not AAC. I also don't like that it won't shuffle tracks across a foldered MP3 CD. It can just shuffle the tracks IN each folder, playing through the folders alphabetically. Kind of lame, but not a big deal as I rarely listen to CD's in the car anyway (usually Pandora via Aux-In). 

5. The Auto climate control isn't as smart as it should be. In my previous car (Saab 9-3), the auto climate did a wonderful job. Set-it-and-forget-it, year round perfection. In my A3, I have to tinker with it from time-to-time. In the winter, occasionally the front window would start to fog up. A quick tap of defrost solved it within seconds, of course, but I never had to do that in my Saab. And in the summer, AUTO doesn't use dash vents + full fan to cool a hot interior. It still insists on using 80% fan speed mixed between dash & floor. Stupid. Of course, a tap for dash vents only and a couple taps to bump the fan speed up to max solves the problem, but I shouldn't have to do that with an _auto climate_ control. Never did in the Saab, anyway. I also think the ACC over-reacts to ambient light changes. There have been a few occasions when I'm driving, acc's on 68 or 70, it's an overcast day and the sun starts peeking out. And every time a ray of sunshine hits the dash sensor, the acc ramps up the fan and cold. I appreciate what it's trying to do, but the ACC's software just seems too sensitive to a brief flash of sunlight. None of this is a big deal, just something I've noticed.


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

CELs due to bad coolant sensor


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Like a lot of people in this thread, I'm not sure if I would be ready to buy a new A3. I got mine used in pristine condition with CPO warranty for 55% cost of original. In other words it lost 45% of its value in its first 4 years of its life and that is scary. It had done under 12k miles per year as well. 

My only issue is open sky noise when it is open. However my other car is a Subaru and I can say that interior and ride quality is light years ahead.


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Talking Tdi's : mpg's are great, if you're not lead-footed. Having the 140 myself, it's rubbish at pulling away as 1st gear seems to be real lacking somewhere in acceleration, but makes up for that at the fuel pumps. However, perfect for chucking rear diesel clouds at the knobs who wanna drive right up yer butt!

Talking A3's : UK models are lacking in simple convenience buttons, such as one to pop the fuel door - you have to have the doors unlocked to be able to remove the bolt that holds the door to the bodywork, therefore to top up fuel you need to leave the car unlocked for that brief period, plus you get a finger print (or knuckle print in my case, as I try to avoid these) on the fuel door paint.

Having to have ALL doors unlocked before opening the boot, unless pressing the middle button on the fob is a pain, as it's quite an easy mistake to put just open the boot alone, put the keys down (in the boot), take out what you want, and by accident shut the boot. How the heck do I open it again to get my keys out ??? Why not just have another convenience button inside for popping the boot ? (Lucky enough I haven't done this YET, but could see it being an easy possibility.)

And as already mentioned - alot of rattles for a German motor, imo. These cars should be built solid, not rattly

(climbing down off soap box now)


----------



## avner (Jun 16, 2001)

*Pros and Cons*

I have a 2011 Prem Plus with the Ti Package and Open Sky. Overall, I'm enjoying the car, but there are some things that drive me crazy. 

1. The armrest / e-brake was annoying at first. To pull up the e-brake, it pushes up on the armrest. I have gotten used to it and don't notice anymore.
2. Anything you put in the map pockets in the door slide around since there are no dividers or felt in the bottom. 
3. Cup holders are to small. I'm not talking about a Big Gulp either. You can't put two travel mugs in the cup holders at the same time. In the rear, there are no cupholders unless you flip the armrest down. 
4. No rear A/C vents which if you plan to use it as family car would be a problem in my opinion. My kids are only in the car occassionaly and get annoyed that it's hot in the back.
5. No power point in the dash or under the dash. So if you want to plug in a GPS or Phone you end up having to run a cable back to the power points under the armrest. Hard to have a nice tidy look.
6. Stock head unit is about as good as a 90s GM product. Can't scroll from the steering wheel between presets in FM or SAT. Can't switch between modes from the steeering wheel either. All you can do from the steering wheel is volume up or down...I don't think you can even mute. 
7. No BT streaming for audio. The phone BT is very good (auto downloading of phone book) and remembers multiple devices. However, it won't stream audio from your device which even a cheap Focus will do. Very little phone control from the steering wheel like muting or ignoring a call. 
8. If you live in a hot climate, the Open Sky is a problem. The screens do a poor job of blocking the heat. Takes along time to get the car cool when it sits outside. It doesn't even open all that far. If I was ordering, I'd probably not bother unless having a sunroof for those 10 perfect times a year is important to you. 
9. No place to put your sunglasses.
10. Interior storage is limited since the armrest is tiny, everything slides around in the map pockets and the glove box is strangely shaped preventing you from being able to keep much in it. 

Things I do like:
1. I think with the Ti Sport, it looks pretty good. Tinting helps even more.
2. I like the HID lights and the LED driving lights look cool.
3. Fun to drive.
4. Sport seats are pretty good and with the suede inserts on the Ti Sport you don't slide around.
5. Like the plastic backs on the front seats for little feet, but you will feel them kicking you.
6. Auto Down / Auto Up on all windows.
7. BT remembers several devices but can be a problem if they are both in the car together. It will revert to the last one that was connected.
8. With the seats down, you can get a ton of stuff in the car.
9. Good balance between aggresive handling and something you can drive every day.
10. Cabin is quiet, but my summer tires only have 7k on them. See how quiet it is when they start to roar in another 10k. 

The list above is pretty nit picky, but it's the things you don't notice on a test drive. 

If you are determined to get a TDI, it's probably your best bet if you can get past the minor annoying features of a car that almost get's it right. If you are flexible on the TDI, I would seriously recommend looking at a GTI with the Autobahn package. You get most of the features of the A3 plus a few more like a better steering wheel and better Ipod integration for less $. You may ask why I didn't get the GTI. I serously considered one but a) couldn't find a 4 door in all of Texas with a manual and b) I was coming out of a MKV GTI and my wife said I should try something different.

Not disappointed, but not sure I'd get another if I had to replace it tomorrow.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

avner said:


> I have a 2011 Prem Plus with the Ti Package and Open Sky. Overall, I'm enjoying the car, but there are some things that drive me crazy.
> 
> 1. The armrest / e-brake was annoying at first. To pull up the e-brake, it pushes up on the armrest. I have gotten used to it and don't notice anymore.
> 2. Anything you put in the map pockets in the door slide around since there are no dividers or felt in the bottom.
> ...


1. Same
2. Hard sunglass case and small dusting wand prevents my stuff from moving.
3. Agree
4. Vents for the rear are under the front seats.
5. You can add a socket behind the dash and run wires discreetly.
6. 06' so I scroll through presets. It's insanely stupid to have eliminated this.
7. I use a cheap ebay FM transmitter to stream audio from an SD card.
8. Agree, that's why I don't have it.
9. See my #3.
10. Underseat pockets help. I guess I just don't have much to store so it's not a problem.

I agree about a GTI. I probably would have gotten a GTI if it was available with DSG and 4 doors back in 06'.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

My god damn A/C compressor....I know this is a broken record but in the 8 years I owned my civic and jetta (civic was a project) neither of their compressors cut out...nor did I have to re-charge...it's madness I tell you!


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Another thought :

the stoopid rubber/felt seals that go around all the windows, which are the perfect area for catching dust/grit, and then allowing it to drag against the window, creating scoring marks in the glass 

Nice one Audi! :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ummmm I didn't read all of this, but there was a post on the first page regarding the stock stereo auto-adjusting volume base on vehicle speed. This setting IS changeable!!! The Owner's Manual (if you still have it) explains the procedure for toggling on/off. If anyone needs it, I can look it up and type it up later.

I know it's about a year late, but better late than never, right? :laugh:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

'06 A3 with 83,000 on the clock. Here are my gripes:

1. Armrest/brake. Very poor design.
2. Knee keeps hitting the damned center console. It needs another 1-2" in width
3. Seat bolster cracks
4. Seats are poor, overall. My previous driver was an '04 .:R32 whose seats were fabulous in comparison
5. BOSE radio. You can't spell **** without Bose.

Those are my biggest daily useability issues. Mechanical issues:

1. Blower motor: failed twice since 51,000. 
2. AC compressor: failed at around 50,000.
3. PCV failure: I'm on my third.

Those are my biggest overall complaints. Otherwise, I love the car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> '06 A3 with 83,000 on the clock. Here are my gripes:
> 
> 1. Armrest/brake. Very poor design.
> 2. Knee keeps hitting the damned center console. It needs another 1-2" in width
> ...


I hit the parting line on the bottom front corner of the arm rest with a file because I noticed when I first got the car that it was starting to cause a crease in the vinyl on top of the e-brake handle. Also, I keep my arm rest 2 clicks up from the bottom position. This way, with my e-brake pulled up, there is no contact with the arm rest. 

My knee always hits the console, _especially_ when I have cruise on. My knee has a permanent dent in it, I think. It bothered me before, but now it reminds me that I'm in my own car. 

You can't compare R seats to these. That's like saying, I used to eat oranges, but these apples I got now aren't at all citrusy, therefore they suck. Maybe if you had an S3 it'd be a different story...

The only issue I have with my stereo is clipping, but then again, it's probably in my best interest if I want to hear anything when I'm old and decrepit. It reminds me to turn it down a notch.


I guess all I'm really trying to say is, yeah, I hear your complaints and I agree, but I try to seek the silver lining because at the end of the day, I love this car more than any I've owned. And I've had quite a few. Like 8 or 9 @ 23.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Also, I keep my arm rest 2 clicks up from the bottom position. This way, with my e-brake pulled up, there is no contact with the arm rest.


This. I've always kept it up and never had any issues with the e-brake hitting it. A non-issue for me. 

There are options I wish my A3 had that it doesn't, but I don't really see those things being faults of the car, just things I wish it had that a fully optioned car would come with. I love my A3 so far :thumbup:


----------

